# Left Side Cramping



## tnklove1220

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is having a great day! I have a questions for anyone who would be able to assist. This is my first pregnancy, so I have a lack of knowledge on some of this, as it is very new to me. Any tiny pain or pressure alarms me. But, I did want to ask about this one thing, if you'll excuse the TMI for a moment. After :sex: the other day, I had slight cramping or pressure on my left lower abdomen. Maybe around the ovary. It might have just been coincidental that it occurred after sex. But, I was down in the kitchen in my office washing an apple, and I had the same cramping on my left side. Is this normal? I am truly curious about the cramp. When it comes it scares me. I know things are working in there, and getting started, is this just part of the process maybe? 

Signed,

Scared and curious of any little pain.....LOL Tiffany


----------



## bailey4eva

i think general aches and pains are quite normal, can even be really painful and still be normal! I think maybe it might be worth speaking to a professional if you are only getting it on one side? It may just be normal but there might be a chance it is ectopic. Im sure it wont be as I know this isnt very common, but I would ask for more advice to see if any tests can be done to cancel that out? If it isn't that then it probably is just normal. You are quite early in your pregnancy I suppose, so it could just be your other side hasnt had chance to get aches and pains because baby is only tiny. I imagine it is all normal and stuff, I get really bad pains sometimes !!

Please dont panic though by any mention of ectopic, im not a professional so not too sure what an ectopic pregnancy would feel like. (I really dont wana cause any panic coz you really shudnt).

congratulations by the way I hope you have a happy and healthy 8 months :)


----------



## lexy604

Im with you on this every little thing i feel i freak out but now i pretty much leave it upto god whatever happens happens if its meant to be it will be and noone can stop it. so try and relax and just take everything in stride everything will be fine :)


----------



## tnklove1220

Bailey4eva and Lexy604,

Thanks for your responses. I called the nurse at my dr. office b/c I had to ask a question about my hair appt that was scheduled for this Friday.....and dang it, I knew she was gonna tell me no color right now....so I gotta wait to get my hair colored. (oh well so worth it!!!) Anyhow, so I went ahead and asked her about this pain on my leftside. She said it is very common to get cysts on your ovaries or some inflammation in the area this early in the pregnancy and the pain I mentioned could very well be that since it's onesided. Also, she said, it's very likely some of the pains we feel in our stomachs that can't be pinpointed, that it very well could be GAS!! She said it was very normal to have bad pains in our lower abdomen, as long as it's not so excruciating that we can't tolerate or if it's accompanied by red or pink bleeding, then that's something to be alarmed by. Brown spotting is absolutely normal. So, I got a bit more information that I called about. But, very helpful indeed.
Lexy, you are absolutely right, it's in God's hands!! Still can't help to feak out here and there. lol 
Thanks ladies! Happy and healthy pregnancies to you!!!!!!!!


----------



## bailey4eva

you mean u cant get ur hair coloured in early pregnancy?!?! my roots are awful!!!!! haha, im sure i can wait but i so hope everyone can understand.... Glad that your pains arent worrying for the doctor.

i think its normal to worry about the pain you arent used to, u wana protect the little thing already, think its only natural.

Thankyou Tiffany! xx


----------



## pkbaby

Early on most of my pains were on the right side. It would throb for a few seconds and then go away, but I would get it a few times a day. It took a couple of weeks before the left side joined in. 

I think it is pretty normal, just the corpus luteum working away. I think you only have to worry if the pain persists throughout the day, or is excruciating. 

I know it's so hard to decide what is a worry, so much going on down there.


----------



## tnklove1220

bailey4eva said:


> you mean u cant get ur hair coloured in early pregnancy?!?! my roots are awful!!!!! haha, im sure i can wait but i so hope everyone can understand.... Glad that your pains arent worrying for the doctor.
> 
> i think its normal to worry about the pain you arent used to, u wana protect the little thing already, think its only natural.
> 
> Thankyou Tiffany! xx

Yeppers! The nurse said no color or highlighting until your 2nd trimester. Unless your doctor tells you differently. You know so many doctors are different these days. Some are more modern these days and think more is okay, but these old school docs are still, uh, old school. But, that's right, I'll do what it takes to protect the wee baby. Hopefully people won't look at the roots they'll just see the preg glow on our faces! :cloud9: Right?! Take care!

And, pkbaby, thank you!! Yesterday afternoon I had it on my left only, but last night I noticed it all in my lower abdomen, right and left. But, only stayed for about 10-15 minutes, then went away. I've had the slight cramping today, but only lasted for a minute or so, then goes away. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## lou1979

I had my hair coloured today,


----------



## pkbaby

No problem tnklove.

It's so nice to have this forum to share; it takes a lot of the worry down a notch.

About the hair dye. I think the reason they want us to wait until the second trimester is because the placenta is not fully formed, so anything that reaches our blood stream, goes into theirs too.:hug:


----------



## lexy604

good thing i got my hair done in jan i only go every three months and honestly highlights dont even touch your roots so i dont get why its a big deal


----------



## bailey4eva

I had my highlights done before Christmas, and got about 2 inches worth of roots! Now i know i gota wait longer i feel more mingin haha. I suppose it could be the fumes of the stuff too. Id rather get my hair done in 2nd tri anyway, kinda like a lil reward for makin it that far. I think I might see what my doc has to say, i know wot u mean bout them all sayin different things. I know my doc before movin surgeries was really good, he didnt say "itll be fine" he always actualy helped me out, cared! i hope my new doc isnt too laid back. ooo two days to find out. cant wait...will be able to see wots gona be happenin after that! (midwifes...scans...etc) x x


----------



## tnklove1220

Good luck Bailey4eva, 1 more day!!!


----------



## poko28

I'm glad that everything is normal and that the cramps aren't a worry! :D

I'm actually really glad you asked about this. I've been getting cramping in my right side, like really bad period pains but the past day or two i have been getting it in both sides. I'm presuming this is normal too! :laugh2:

I hope everything goes well from now on and like you I'm worrying about everything! :rofl:

Good Luck

xx


----------

